# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه دانشگاه تبریز با شیراز و اصفهان

## Trance

سلام دوستان

من تبریز ساکن هستم و قراره ادبیات انگلیسی بخونم.اونطور که درصدامو خودم حساب کردم تقریباً میشه گفت قطعاً دانشگاه تبریز قبولم.مطمئن نیستم که علامه بیارم یا نه ولی سوال اصلیم اینه که اگه از دانشگاه های شهرهای دیگه مثل شیراز یا اصفهان قبول شم ارزششو داره برم؟ یعنی سطحشون اونقدر بالاتر از تبریز هست که ارزش مشکلات زندگی تو یه شهر دیگه و خوابگاه و این چیزارو داشته باشه؟ یا بهتره همون تو تبریز بمونم و سطح علمیشون چندان بالاتر نیست؟ در مورد خود دانشگاه علامه چطور؟ کلاً یه راهنمایی بکنید مرسی.

----------


## Trance

آپ

----------


## Adept

اهل کجایی؟
اگه اذری هستی بهتره تبریز بخونی!

----------


## masood2013

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من تبریز ساکن هستم و قراره ادبیات انگلیسی بخونم.اونطور که درصدامو خودم حساب کردم تقریباً میشه گفت قطعاً دانشگاه تبریز قبولم.مطمئن نیستم که علامه بیارم یا نه ولی سوال اصلیم اینه که اگه از دانشگاه های شهرهای دیگه مثل شیراز یا اصفهان قبول شم ارزششو داره برم؟ یعنی سطحشون اونقدر بالاتر از تبریز هست که ارزش مشکلات زندگی تو یه شهر دیگه و خوابگاه و این چیزارو داشته باشه؟ یا بهتره همون تو تبریز بمونم و سطح علمیشون چندان بالاتر نیست؟ در مورد خود دانشگاه علامه چطور؟ کلاً یه راهنمایی بکنید مرسی.


اگه آدم تنبلی هستی و اهل خوابگاه و اینا نیستی، حتما بمون تبریز، زیاد فرق نمی کنن دانشگاه های شیراز و اصفهان و تبریز، حتی شاید دانشگاه تبریز از 2 دانشگاه دیگه بهتر هم باشه.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Trance

آذری که هستم...تنبل و شلخته هم هستم! پس همون فک کنم تبریز بمونم اگه اینطوری باشه.... ممنون..

----------

